# How long does shipping from Japan via EMS take?



## hendrixelixir (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi all,

I recently bought my first speedmaster on eBay from a seller with stellar feedback and a recommendation for a good price, I think. The paypal just cleared and the sender sent a tracking number, which gives me this as of now.

Oct 29 16:55 Posting/Collection Sumiyoshi Osaka prefecture
Oct 30 3:07 Dispatch from outward office of exchange Osaka International Branch Osaka 

When should I expect to receive it? What's the next step in this cascade of shipping locations? This is a very large purchase and I want to be sure to be home when it comes... been checking it's status compulsively...

Hope others have received watches from Japan!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

I assume you are in the US so the watch should arrive in 3-4 days. EMS is very fast and my choice for overseas shipping. (As a bonus you likely won't have any customs fees to deal wtih as you would with FedEx, so besides the speed of delivery you are saving maybe $100 in taxes as well.)

Regards,
Alphonse


----------



## E.F. Schwerin (Feb 16, 2006)

I got lucky with this one. Shipped Friday (not sure if this was Tokyo or US time) and received Sunday:

Delivered, October 28, 2007, 12:43 pm
Processed, October 28, 2007, 12:14 pm 
Arrival at Unit, October 28, 2007, 12:11 pm 
Inbound Out of Customs, October 27, 2007, 11:01 am 
Inbound International Arrival, October 27, 2007, 10:41 am, O'HARE APT/CHICAGO 
Foreign International Dispatch, October 26, 2007, 11:59 pm, TOKYO
Foreign Acceptance, October 26, 2007, 6:58 pm, JAPAN


----------



## hendrixelixir (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for your prompt responses! It's so much faster than I thought!


----------



## isaacramirez (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll make sure to intercept your package ;-)

joking aside, you should totally let me check it out!


----------



## Tuff Gong (Feb 2, 2007)

Its Japan, everything runs efficient and on time. You could set your watch's time on the train arrivals over there:-d


Anyway, yes, you will most likely get it in 3-4 days. I received my Speedmaster from a Tokyo seller via EMS within 3 days to NYC. 

Congrats on your Speedy, your gonna LOVE it!:-!


----------



## hendrixelixir (Jul 15, 2007)

Issac, 

I'll shoot you a message when I get it. Who knows, the only two Speedy Pros on the Berkeley campus?


----------



## BrewerBrain (Jun 4, 2015)

hendrixelixir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought my first speedmaster on eBay from a seller with stellar feedback and a recommendation for a good price, I think. The paypal just cleared and the sender sent a tracking number, which gives me this as of now.
> 
> ...


I know this was 8 yrs ago but do you happen to remember how long it took you until you recieved the watch? And did you get more updates beyond the "Dispatch from outward..."? I have a couple of similar messages that have been shown for a couple of days. I've read EMS at most takes 6 days and most in between 3-5 days.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine last month took about 5 days from Tokyo to West Coast.


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

When I order it usually takes 7-10 business days (this isn't counting weekends, holidays or any time the post is closed) I'm in Canada.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

I am an expat Canadian living in Japan for 12 years. I always ship EMS and it takes 5 to 7 days throughout the world. I have noticed that legit store operations sending EMS gets really fast service...like 3 days to the USA by Seiya and Higuchi. I always wonder why so fast for them and for a regular citizen it takes average 5 or more days...hmmmmm!


----------



## BrewerBrain (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the help everyone. I checked the Japan Post tracking number on USPS's website and there's more info on there. It says they are "preparing to dispatch". I

guess this whole thing is teaching me patience.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Have purchased twice watches from Canada, in both occasions delivery through EMS less than a week to San Juan, Puerto Rico (USA)


----------



## Chitownkilly (May 16, 2011)

hendrixelixir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought my first speedmaster on eBay from a seller with stellar feedback and a recommendation for a good price, I think. The paypal just cleared and the sender sent a tracking number, which gives me this as of now.
> 
> ...


So how long did it end up taking?

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinikari01 (Jun 19, 2015)

I order tons of stuff from JPN and all are shipped via EMS to CHI.
I get packages soon as 2 business days (if CHI customs and USPS, gets them early evening) or the longest I had to wait was 3 business days.

Looks like you are from my neck of the woods, I wouldn't worry about it.
BTW I live near by O'Hare, perhaps this helps.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I went non-EMS for 2 reasons.

1. I was cheap.

2. This is for my birthday, which isn't until June, so I'm in no rush to get it.

That said. the order shows 
April 15, 2016 , 4:00 pm
Processed Through Facility
OSAKA INT V BAG 2, JAPAN


and that's the latest status.

Amazon estimates delivery between May 10 and June 1.

I'm just wondering why it takes so long. Is it customs? Or is it coming by ship? I can't imagine anything shipping by ship, but what do I know?


----------



## sentry_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Chitownkilly said:


> So how long did it end up taking?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


Hopefully he's received it by now. After all, it's only been 9 years.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

UPDATE

Apparently even a watched pot will boil eventually.

As of 4/26 my watch is in New York. Odd way to go from Japan to Wisconsin via New York, but that it's stateside is a positive sign.

Now lets see how long it takes to start moving. At least we know it still exists!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Phreddo said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Apparently even a watched pot will boil eventually.
> 
> ...


..........why are we being provided updates on your non-EMS package?


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

6R15 said:


> ..........why are we being provided updates on your non-EMS package?


As a point of comparison if people want to know the difference/advantages of EMS.

BTW the package is at the NY ISC, meaning that it could take a good 2-4 weeks to clear, if it doesn't disappear altogether.

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronergy (Mar 29, 2015)

I bought a MM from Seiya recently and it took 4 days after clicking checkout to arrive. Wasn't charged customs and I live in Ny


----------



## Chitownkilly (May 16, 2011)

Chitownkilly said:


> So how long did it end up taking?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


Old thread but about 3-5 days, since purchase watch has been amazing

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitownkilly (May 16, 2011)

sentry_ said:


> Hopefully he's received it by now. After all, it's only been 9 years.


Sorry it was 3 or 4 days, maybe a little late on reply

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitownkilly (May 16, 2011)

Okay ordered another omega from Japan via ems and today is day 5 and its at my local post office as if 7:55am so should be here today 5 days including weekend

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------

